# Relief for a brain-dead soul.



## pds (Mar 30, 2004)

My Unmet friend
Department of Customer Relations
Apple Computer
Cupertino, Ca



Dear Unmet,


It was not surprising to me to find out that I was brain-dead. There have been clues throughout the years, lost keys, missed appointments and the like. Occasionally, more serious faults would show up - like when it took me two months to figure out what the hell an SASE was. A decade ago, it took me some time to understand that snail mail was not a new technology. 

So when I closed the Safari window with important tabs open in it for the 400th time, I decided the only hope I have is to go to family and friends and ask them to be considerate of my condition. I have to ask them to make sure they write things down for me and send warnings when big events are coming up.

So, dear friends at Apple Computer in Cupertino. Would you be so good as to add a function to my favorite browser that will gently remind me that I might want to think again before closing the window because it has open tabs in it? 



Yours Respectfully

Paul DS 


Post script: And dear friends at MacOsX.com. Please help me in my endeavor to impress the company that has become a behemoth, as is necessary in our modern commercial environment, that the functionality that will benefit this poor brain-dead soul would be a welcome addition to the feature list of their product.


----------



## symphonix (Mar 31, 2004)

So eloquently put. :-D
Yes, there should be the option there to "Warn me when I'm closing the window" for those of us who can't help ourselves.


----------



## pds (Apr 13, 2004)

*closes whole window with tabs open - again
*laments loss of brain
*opens safari preferences
*selects default browser tab
*chooses Firefox
*closes Safari

:-\


----------



## pds (Jun 13, 2007)

Huzzah!!!

Safari 3.0 - beta!!!

Drag tabs and warn the mindless about foolish activities!!!

I am soooo happy!


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 20, 2007)

symphonix said:


> So eloquently put. :-D
> Yes, there should be the option there to "Warn me when I'm closing the window" for those of us who can't help ourselves.



Safari 3 has this feature!


----------



## hawki18 (Jun 22, 2007)

Firefox has had this feature for a long time helps with my dead brain too!


----------

